# Skyline R-33 Insurance???



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm thinking of buying a R-33 GTR Skyline, most insurance companies ask for modifications, so i went on Admiral for an insurance quote, and i put for modifications: "Exhaust, body kit and Turbocharged. They said they dont insure for this kind of modifications.

Can anyone help me on this issue???


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Go with a speclialist for this type of car. For starters try:

- Adrian Flux
- A-Plan
- Keith Michaels


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Try classicline insurance, just insured my GTR, all mods declared, agreed value and breakdown cover. 427GBP. :thumbsup:


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

Try More Than also. They never had a problem understanding mods and accepted quite a lot of bits on my vehicles.


----------

